# Lovell bicycles



## Phil40soon (Jan 15, 2005)

Can anyone share info on this marque? I assume Canadian made. Was the company owned by Jocelyn Lovell or did he just lend his name to the manufacturer, or was it something totally different? I read something about Lovell being purchased by Cyclops of Toronto.

Any info on frame material, general quality, or historical significance would be great. Saw one posted recently for $15!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Once a grand Canadian marque, highly revered and sought after by all, the Lovell name has been bought by a distributor and is now known as Lovell USA. No longer are these lovingly handmade one-by-one by skilled Canadian craftsmen, but mass-produced Asian imports adorned with Lovell decals and low direct-to-consumer prices. :wink5:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Jocelyn built the frames himself in Toronto. He was made a quadriplegic by a dump truck in the Milton area, just west of Toronto. The frame business was obtained by Mike Mulholland, a long time cyclist from the Toronto area and he changed the name to Cyclops. Mike moved out to western Canada to Vernon in the Okanagan valley in BC for a few years and made the frames there.

Eventually he moved back to Ontario and carried on making frames in the Niagara area. He passed away around 2005. He was a tremendous cyclist being mentor and coach to many and a great supporter of cyclocross.

Lovell was an incredible cyclist. Around 1975 he won *every* event on road and track at the Canadian national championships - every event from the sprint to the road race, such was his dominance. To see him ride was to watch someone special. Here he is, then and now -

http://archives.cbc.ca/sports/olympics/clips/8012/


----------



## Phil40soon (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for that clip -- great Canadiana, and like most sporting history unconnected to hockey, facts most Canadians are totally unaware of.

When I originally posted this I sent a note to Mike at Bicycle Specialties and he replied:

_Jocelyn Lovell starting making bike frames from his own workshop in the early eighties. After his tragic accident the business was closed. I believe that Mike Mulholland of Cyclops Cycles bought his equipment. Both the Lovell and Cyclops bikes have a place in Canadian bicycle history. Both were reasonably well made.
After his accident a good number of Lovell bikes were made by Velosport in Quebec. I believe some of the procedes went to the Spinal Cord Society. The bikes were of mediocre quality.
I'm pleased to hear that you read the blog. I just must get something up more often. 
Regards.
Mike Barry._


Speaking of wonderfully made Canadian bikes, are there Mariposa owners posting here?

Phil


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Phil40soon said:


> Thanks for that clip -- great Canadiana, and like most sporting history unconnected to hockey, facts most Canadians are totally unaware of.


That track race finish shown at the start of the clip was the best race finish I ever saw. That was the 10-mile scratch race at the Edmonton Commonwealth Games. Jocelyn was the silver medalist in the world kilo about that time and therefore one of the fastest guys in the world. About four laps from the finish, team-mate Steve Bauer (remember him?  ) took off, messing up the intended sprint finish for the sprinters massing at the front. What to do? Let Steve win or chase him down and give Lovell an armchair ride to the finish? They chose to chase him down. Canada was going to win no matter what.

The bunch caught Steve with about one lap to go. In about 6th place, high on the banking lurked Jocelyn. As soon as the group latched onto the flat-out Bauer, Lovell launched his over-the-top massive attack. As you saw in the vid he gapped them all and held them off. It was pure classic bike racing. I watched it live on TV and could see it coming a mile off - the Bauer-Lovell ol' one-two punch leading the lambs to slaughter. What a duo they were that day.

See the time clock for that 10-mile? 20:46 - just a shade under 30mph - ouch!!




> When I originally posted this I sent a note to Mike at Bicycle Specialties


Mike's a great source of Canadian cycling history - not to mention being the dad of pro racer Mike Jr.



> Speaking of wonderfully made Canadian bikes, are there Mariposa owners posting here?


Can't say I've seen one around here. I ride weekly on the Forest City Velodrome with a fellow who got a NOS track frame from Mike B a couple of years ago. As far as I know, Mike B. is retired from making his incredible touring/randonneur frames ~ as of the start of '08.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Saw him race many times in the late 70's. He was as good as anybody in North America at the time - great rider.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

A really interesting clip - rather tragic story, at least he still has a good outlook, most wouldn't.


----------

